# Skin Infection Question



## EvilBob (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone must have some advice.

Bit if a skin infection going on under the gut hang... my health care is not active until the end of next week. I thought maybe someone had some advice on a topical treatment.

Thanks!
EB


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi EB,
Sounds like something Clotrimazole cream (Lotrimin) would help. It's an anti-fungal and can be found near the athletes foot treatments.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 23, 2007)

Bob,

It depends entirely on what kind of an "infection" you are talking about. Yes, it could be a fungual infection (or a yeast infection), but you could also be talking about cellulitis, which is much more serious, and needs immediate attention by antibiotics. Describe what the area looks like (in detail), and why you think it is "infected". Is it red and hot to the touch? Does it have little bumps and itch? Does it have any kind of noticable odor? That may give us a little bit more to go on, and to able to be of more help to you.


----------



## EvilBob (Sep 23, 2007)

1.) THANKS!

2.) No odor. Some itching sometimes.

3.) Pics attached.

Thoughts?
EB 

View attachment skinthing2.JPG


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 23, 2007)

I think the cream I mentioned will help. It definitely looks fungal (yeast) to me.


----------



## EvilBob (Sep 24, 2007)

I got some Lotrimin.. I will see how it goes!

Thanks again!
EB


----------



## Risible (Sep 24, 2007)

I had/have something like that. My doctor diagnosed it as intertrigonal dermatitis. He prescribed betamethasone, a topical steroid, and Clotrimazole. Prior to my visit I had been self medicating with Clotrimazole for a couple weeks, and while that made a difference, the steroid knocked it right out. I keep the bottle of betamethasone close by and use it for flare-ups.

Good luck.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 24, 2007)

we mention all over the place about meds, but lets talk about the practical things of this too....

keep it clean, clean with a good soap, make sure you are washed off well...and DRY...some people have mentioned using a blow dryer, i think that is a great idea...on cool, not warm setting...

apply the meds evenly but sparingly....

keep the area as dry as possible...a layer of soft towels or a layer of soft paper towels in between skin folds buy the sore area is a good idea...

leave the area open to air when you are home, if you can...

and remember that skin there is stretched and fragile...be extra careful with it...

and i agree, i would try a yeasty beasty cream and if it doesnt work in a week, see someone...or if it gets red and hot, or if you have a temp...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 24, 2007)

EvilBob said:


> I got some Lotrimin.. I will see how it goes!
> 
> Thanks again!
> EB


You're welcome, EB. I hope it works for you. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 25, 2007)

You've already got some good advice on curing it, but this is what I do to prevent skin problems.

I take a pint sized mister bottle, I put in 15 ounces of distilled water, one half ounce of everclear grain alcohol, twenty drops of lavender essential oil, ten drops of rosemary essential oil, and ten drops of tea tree essential oil. Shake the bottle really well (the everclear helps the oils dissipate into the water and provides a little bit of antiseptic properties). 

I will spray myself down with it or give myself a sponge bath with wet washcloths that have been sprayed with it at least once a day. I'll spray or wipe, and then let it sit a few minutes and dab it dry with a soft towel. 

It's refreshing, smells kinda nice and herbal, and I have found that it really does help keep my skin clear and healthy. I've been using this for a while and have had precious few skin problems since.

Tracy


----------

